# Another Frog ID



## ronhalling (Nov 16, 2013)

Seems like Frogs are the flavour of the day, I was trawling through FB a couple of nights ago and came across this awesome pic of a frog i had not heard of in Australia, It was being called a "BLUE" Tree Frog from the Rainforest region of Nth QLD, as i have said i have never heard of a Blue Tree Frog here, is this a juvinile Green Tree Frog or has it been Photoshopped ??.  .............................Ron


----------



## James_Scott (Nov 16, 2013)

I have seen green tree frogs that come out blue. Not quite as blue as the one in the pic but close. I dont know if it is hereditary or not though. I believe there was an article in one of the herp mags a couple of years ago discussing it.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 16, 2013)

...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree with the above post. The photo has definitely been doctored – look at the reversed images of the lighting in the eyes. The normal colour for this frog is tan and would therefore not contain blue pigment. 

You do get very occasional blue specimens of the Common Green Tree Frogs (_Litoria caerulea_) and you can also get them with blue patches on the body. These frogs have two main pigments – yellow and blue, which we all learned in primary school combine to give green. The original description of the species was based on pickled museum specimens. Their yellow pigment is soluble in the preservative used and so the specimens were all blue in colour. Hence the species name “caerulea”, which means ‘blue’. 

A chap at James Cook University found an entirely blue one a few years back. He took pictures but was not clued up on frogs and put it in with a large specimen of a species renown for including frogs in its diet. Needless to say, all that remained by the next morning was a single, fat and satisfied non-blue frog! 

Wild specimens vary from yellowish green to deep green to aqua. They also vary according to background, lighting and health. Specimens from New Guinea are predominately a strong aqua colour.

Blue


----------



## eipper (Nov 17, 2013)

its not Australian,its certainly not dayi either


----------

